# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون المعاملات الالكترونية ( 85 / 2001 )

## المستشار11

قانون المعاملات الالكترونية رقم 85 لسنة 2001الاردني

مادة -1- 
يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون المعاملات الالكترونية لسنة 2001) ويعمل به بعد ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .

مادة -2- 
يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك : 
المعاملات : اجراء ، او مجموعة من الاجراءات ، يتم بين طرفين او اكثر لانشاء التزامات على طرف واحد او التزامات تبادلية بين اكثر من طرف ويتعلق بعمل تجاري او التزام مدني او بعلاقة مع أي دائرة حكومية . 

المعاملات الالكترونية : المعاملات التي تنفذ بوسائل الكترونية .

الالكتروني: تقنية استخدام وسائل كهربائية او مغناطيسية او ضوئية او الكترومغناطيسية او أي وسائل مشابهة في تبادل المعلومات وتخزينها

المعلومات: البيانات والنصوص والصور والاشكال والاصوات والرموز وقواعد البيانات وبرامج الحاسوب وما شابه ذلك . 

تبادل البيانات الالكترونية: نقل المعلومات الكترونيا من شخص الى اخر باستخدام نظم معالجة المعلومات .

رسالة المعلومات : المعلومات التي يتم انشاؤها او ارسالها او تسلمها او تخزينها بوسائل الكترونية او بوسائل مشابهة بما في ذلك تبادل البيانات الكترونية او البريد الالكتروني او البرق او التلكس او النسخ البرقي . 

السجل الالكتروني : القيد او العقد او رسالة المعلومات التي يتم انشاؤها او ارسالها او تسلمها او تخزينها بوسائل الكترونية .

العقد الالكتروني : الاتفاق الذي يتم انعقاده بوسائل الكترونية ، كليا او جزئيا .

التوقيع الالكتروني : البيانات التي تتخذ هيئة حروف او ارقام او رموز او اشارات او غيرها وتكون مدرجة بشكل الكتروني او رقمي او ضوئي او أي وسيلة اخرى مماثلة في رسالة معلومات او مضافة عليها او مرتبطة بها ولها طابع يسمح بتحديد هوية الشخص الذي وقعها ويميزه عن غيره من اجل توقيعه وبغرض الموافقة على مضمونه . 

نظام معالجة المعلومات : النظام الالكتروني المستخدم لانشاء رسائل المعلومات او ارسالها او تسلمها او معالجتها او تخزينها او تجهيزها على اي وجه اخر . 

الوسيط الالكتروني: برنامج الحاسوب او أي وسيلة الكترونية اخرى تستعمل من اجل تنفيذ اجراء او الاستجابة لاجراء بقصد انشاء او ارسال او تسلم رسالة معلومات دون تدخل شخصي . 

المنشئ: الشخص الذي يقوم ، بنفسه او بواسطة من ينيبه ، بانشاء او ارسال رسالة المعلومات قبل تسلمها وتخزينها من المرسل اليه .

المرسل اليه : الشخص الذي قصد المنشئ تسليمه رسالة المعلومات . 

اجراءات التوثيق : الاجراءات المتبعة للتحقق من ان التوقيع الالكتروني او السجل الالكتروني قد تم تنفيذه من شخص معين ، او لتتبع التغيرات والاخطاء التي حدثت في سجل الكتروني بعد انشائه بما في ذلك استخدام وسائل التحليل للتعرف على الرموز والكلمات والارقام وفك التشفير والاستعادة العكسية واي وسيلة او اجراءات اخرى تحقق الغرض المطلوب . 

شهادة التوثيق : الشهادة التي تصدر عن جهة مختصة مرخصة او معتمدة لاثبات نسبة توقيع الكتروني الى شخص معين استنادا الى اجراءات توثيق معتمدة .

رمز التعريف : الرمز الذي تخصصه الجهة المرخصة او المعتمدة لتوثيق العقود الالكترونية للشخص المعني لاستعماله من المرسل اليه من اجل تمييز السجلات الصادرة عن ذلك الشخص من غيرها . 

المؤسسة المالية : البنك المرخص او المؤسسة المالية المصرح لها بالتعامل بالتحويلات المالية وفق احكام القوانين النافذة . 
القيد غير المشروع: أي قيد مالي على حساب العميل نتيجة رسالة الكترونية ارسلت باسمه دون علمه او موافقته او دون تفويض منه.








الفصل الاول :- احكام عامة
مادة-3- 
أ . يهدف هذا القانون الى تسهيل استعمال الوسائل الالكترونية في اجراء المعاملات وذلك مع مراعاة احكام أي قوانين اخرى ودون تعديل او الغاء لاي من هذه الاحكام . 

ب. يراعى عند تطبيق احكام هذا القانون قواعد العرف التجاري الدولي ذات العلاقة بالمعاملات الالكترونية ودرجة التقدم في تقنية تبادلها.

مادة-4-
تسري احكام هذا القانون على ما يلي : 

أ . المعاملات الالكترونية والسجلات الالكترونية والتوقيع الالكتروني واي رسالة معلومات الكترونية . 

ب. المعاملات الالكترونية التي تعتمدها أي دائرة حكومية او مؤسسة رسمية بصورة كلية او جزئية .

مادة-5-
أ . تطبق احكام هذا القانون على المعاملات التي يتفق اطرافها على تنفيذ معاملاتهم بوسائل الكترونية ما لم يرد فيه نص صريح يقضي بغير ذلك . 

ب. لمقاصد هذه المادة لا يعتبر الاتفاق بين اطراف معينة على اجراء معاملات محددة بوسائل الكترونية ملزما لاجراء معاملات اخرى بهذه الوسائل .

مادة-6-
لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على ما يلي : 
أ . العقود والمستندات والوثائق التي تنظم وفقا لتشريعات خاصة بشكل معين او تتم باجراءات محددة ومنها : 
1. انشاء الوصية وتعديلها . 
2. انشاء الوقف وتعديل شروطه . 
3. معاملات التصرف بالاموال غير المنقولة بما في ذلك الوكالات المتعلقة بها وسندات ملكيتها وانشاء الحقوق العينية عليها باستثناء عقود الايجار الخاصة بهذه الاموال . 
4. الوكالات والمعاملات المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية . 
5. الاشعارات المتعلقة بالغاء او فسخ عقود خدمات المياه والكهرباء والتامين الصحي والتامين على الحياة . 
6. لوائح الدعاوى والمرافعات واشعارات التبليغ القضائية وقرارات المحاكم . 
ب. الاوراق المالية الا ما تنص عليه تعليمات خاصة تصدر عن الجهات المختصة استنادا لقانون الاوراق المالية النافذ المفعول.
الفصل الثاني :- السجل والعقد والرسالة والتوقيع الالكتروني 

مادة-7-
أ . يعتبر السجل الالكتروني والعقد الالكتروني والرسالة الالكترونية والتوقيع الالكتروني منتجا للاثار القانونية ذاتها المترتبة على الوثائق والمستندات الخطية والتوقيع الخطي بموجب احكام التشريعات النافدة من حيث الزامها لاطرافها او صلاحيتها في الاثبات . 
ب. لا يجوز اغفال الاثر القانوني لاي مما ورد في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة لانها اجريت بوسائل الكترونية شريطة اتفاقها مع احكام هذا القانون.

مادة-8-
أ . يستمد السجل الالكتروني اثره القانوني ويكون له صفة النسخة الاصلية اذا توافرت فيه مجتمعة الشروط التالية : 
1. ان تكون المعلومات الواردة في ذلك السجل قابلة للاحتفاظ بها وتخزينها بحيث يمكن ، في أي وقت ، الرجوع اليها . 
2. امكانية الاحتفاظ بالسجل الالكتروني بالشكل الذي تم به انشاؤه او ارساله او تسلمه او باي شكل يسهل به اثبات دقة المعلومات التي وردت فيه عند انشائه او ارساله او تسلمه. 
3. دلالة المعلومات الواردة في السجل على من ينشاه او يتسلمه وتاريخ ووقت ارساله وتسلمه . 
ب. لا تطبق الشروط الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على المعلومات المرافقة للسجل التي يكون القصد منها تسهيل ارساله وتسلمه . 
ج. يجوز للمنشئ او المرسل اليه اثبات الشروط الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة بواسطة الغير .

مادة-9-
أ . اذا اتفقت الاطراف على اجراء معاملة بوسائل الكترونية يقتضي التشريع الخاص بهذه المعاملة تقديم المعلومات المتعلقة بها او ارسالها او تسليمها الى الغير بوسائل خطية فيجوز لهذه الغاية اعتبار اجرائها بوسائل الكترونية متفقا مع متطلبات تلك التشريعات اذا كان المرسل اليه قادرا على طباعة تلك المعلومات وتخزينها والرجوع اليها في وقت لاحق بالوسائل المتوافرة لديه . 
ب. اذا حال المرسل دون امكانية قيام المرسل اليه بطباعة السجل الالكتروني وتخزينه والاحتفاظ به يصبح هذا السجل غير ملزم للمرسل اليه .




مادة-10-
أ . اذا استوجب تشريع نافذ توقيعا على المستند او نص على ترتيب اثر على خلوه من التوقيع فان التوقيع الالكتروني على السجل الالكتروني يفي بمتطلبات ذلك التشريع . 
ب. يتم اثبات صحة التوقيع الالكتروني ونسبته الى صاحبه اذا توافرت طريقة لتحديد هويته والدلالة على موافقته على المعلومات الواردة في السجل الالكتروني الذي يحمل توقيعه اذا كانت تلك الطريقة مما يعول عليها لهذه الغاية في ضوء الظروف المتعلقة بالمعاملة بما في ذلك اتفاق الاطراف على استخدام تلك الطريقة.

مادة-11-
اذا استوجب تشريع نافذ الاحتفاظ بمستند لغايات التوثيق او الاثبات او التدقيق او أي غرض اخر مماثل يجوز الاحتفاظ بسجل الكتروني لهذه الغاية ، الا اذا نص في تشريع لاحق على وجوب الاحتفاظ بالسجل خطيا .

مادة-12-
يجوز عدم التقيد باحكام المواد من (7 -11) من هذا القانون في أي من الحالات التالية : 
أ . اذا كان تشريع نافذ يقتضي ارسال او تقديم معلومات معينة بصورة خطية الى شخص ذي علاقة واجاز هذا التشريع الاتفاق على غير ذلك . 
ب. اذا اتفق على ارسال او توجيه معلومات معينة بالبريد الممتاز او السريع او بالبريد العادي.


مادة-13-
تعتبر رسالة المعلومات وسيلة من وسائل التعبير عن الارادة المقبولة قانونا لابداء الايجاب او القبول بقصد انشاء التزام تعاقدي .

مادة-14-
تعتبر رسالة المعلومات صادرة عن المنشئ سواء صدرت عنه ولحسابه او بوساطة وسيط الكتروني معد للعمل اتوماتيكيا بوساطة المنشئ او بالنيابة عنه.

مادة-15-
أ . للمرسل اليه ان يعتبر رسالة المعلومات صادرة عن المنشئ وان يتصرف على هذا الاساس في أي من الحالات التالية : 
1. اذا استخدم المرسل اليه نظام معالجة معلومات سبق ان اتفق مع المنشئ على استخدامه لهذا الغرض للتحقق من ان الرسالة صادرة عن المنشئ . 
2. اذا كانت الرسالة التي وصلت للمرسل اليه ناتجة من اجراءات قام بها شخص تابع للمنشئ او من ينوب عنه ومخول بالدخول الى الوسيلة الالكترونية المستخدمة من أي منهما لتحديد هوية المنشئ . 
ب. لا تسري احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على أي من الحالتين التاليتين : 
1. اذا استلم المرسل اليه اشعارا من المنشئ يبلغه فيها ان الرسالة غير صادرة عنه فعليه ان يتصرف على اساس عدم صدورها عن المنشئ ويبقى المنشئ مسؤولا عن أي نتائج قبل الاشعار . 
2. اذا علم المرسل اليه ، او كان بوسعه ان يعلم ، ان الرسالة لم تصدر عن المنشئ 

مادة-16-
أ . اذا طلب المنشئ من المرسل اليه بموجب رسالة المعلومات اعلامه بتسلم تلك الرسالة او كان متفقا معه على ذلك ، فان قيام المرسل اليه باعلام المنشئ بالوسائل الالكترونية او باي وسيلة اخرى او قيامه باي تصرف او اجراء يشير الى انه قد استلم الرسالة يعتبر استجابة لذلك الطلب او الاتفاق . 
ب. اذا علق المنشئ اثر رسالة المعلومات على تسلمه اشعار من المرسل اليه بتسلم تلك الرسالة ، تعامل الرسالة وكانها لم تكن الى حين تسلمه لذلك الاشعار .
ج. اذا طلب المنشئ من المرسل اليه ارسال اشعار بتسلم رسالة المعلومات ولم يحدد اجلا لذلك ولم يعلق اثر الرسالة على تسلمه ذلك الاشعار فله ، في حالة عدم تسلمه الاشعار خلال مدة معقولة ، ان يوجه الى المرسل اليه تذكيرا بوجوب ارسال الاشعار خلال مدة محددة تحت طائلة اعتبار الرسالة ملغاة اذا لم يستلم الاشعار خلال هذه المدة . 
د. لا يعتبر اشعار التسلم بحد ذاته دليلا على ان مضمون الرسالة التي تسلمها المرسل اليه مطابق لمضمون الرسالة التي ارسلها المنشئ .

مادة-17-
أ . تعتبر رسالة المعلومات قد ارسلت من وقت دخولها الى نظام معالجة معلومات لا يخضع لسيطرة المنشئ او الشخص الذي ارسل الرسالة نيابة عنه ما لم يتفق المنشئ او المرسل اليه على غير ذلك . 
ب. اذا كان المرسل اليه قد حدد نظام معالجة معلومات لتسلم رسائل المعلومات فتعتبر الرسالة قد تم تسلمها عند دخولها الى ذلك النظام ، فاذا ارسلت الرسالة الى نظام غير الذي تم تحديده فيعتبر ارسالها قد تم منذ قيام المرسل اليه بالاطلاع عليها لاول مرة . 
ج. اذا لم يحدد المرسل اليه نظام معالجة معلومات لتسلم رسائل المعلومات فيعتبر وقت تسلم الرسالة عند دخولها لاي أي نظام معالجة معلومات تابع للمرسل اليه .



مادة-18-
أ . تعتبر رسالة المعلومات قد ارسلت من المكان الذي يقع فيه مقر عمل المنشئ وانها استلمت في المكان الذي يقع فيه مقر عمل المرسل اليه ، واذا لم يكن لاي منهما مقر عمل يعتبر مكان اقامته مقرا لعمله ، ما لم يكن منشئ الرسالة والمرسل اليه قد اتفقا على غير ذلك . 
ب. اذا كان للمنشئ او المرسل اليه اكثر من مقر لاعماله فيعتبر المقر الاقرب صلة بالمعاملة هو مكان الارسال او التسلم ، وعند تعذر الترجيع يعتبر مقر العمل الرئيس هو مكان الارسال او التسلم .

الفصل الرابع :- السند الالكتروني القابل للتحويل :

مادة-19-
أ . يكون السند الالكتروني قابلا للتحويل اذا انطبقت عليه شروط السند القابل للتداول وفقا لاحكام قانون التجارة باستثناء شرط الكتابة ، شريطة ان يكون الساحب قد وافق على قابليته للتداول . 
ب. اذا امكن استرجاع البيانات الواردة على صفحتي الشيك ، يعتبر الاحتفاظ بالشيك الكترونيا وفقا لاحكام المادة (8) من هذا القانون اجراء قانونيا . 
ج. لا تسري احكام المواد (20) و(21) و (22) و(23) و(24) من هذا القانون على الشيكات الالكترونية الا بموافقة من البنك المركزي تحدد اسسها بمقتضى تعليمات يصدرها لهذه الغاية .

مادة-20-
يعتبر حامل السند مخولا باستعمال الحقوق المتعلقة بالسند القابل للتحويل اذا كان نظام معالجة المعلومات المستخدم لانشاء السند وتحويله مؤهلا لاثبات تحويل الحق في ذلك السند وعلى التحقق من شخصية المستفيد او المحول اليه .

مادة-21-
أ . يعتبر نظام المعالجة الالكتروني مؤهلا لاثبات تحويل الحق في السند تطبيقا لاحكام المادة (20) من هذا القانون اذا كان ذلك النظام يسمح بانشاء السند الالكتروني وحفظه وتحويله وذلك بتوافر الشرطين التاليين مجتمعين: 
1. اذا كانت النسخة المعتمدة من السند القابل للتحويل محددة بصورة غير قابلة للتغيير وذلك مع مراعاة احكم الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة . 
2. اذا كانت النسخة المعتمدة من السند تدل على اسم الشخص الذي تم سحب السند لمصلحته وان السند قابل للتحويل وتضمنت اسم المستفيد . 
ب. ترسل النسخة المعتمدة وتحفظ من قبل الاشخاص الذي يملك الحق فيها او الشخص المودعة لديه لمصلحة صاحب الحق في السند . 
ج. 1. تعتمد النسخ الماخوذة عن النسخة المعتمدة التي حدث عليها تغيير او اضافة بموافقة من الشخص الذي يملك حق التصرف في السند . 
2. يؤشر على كل نسخة ماخوذة من السند بانها معتمدة او غير معتمدة . 
3. تعرف كل نسخة ماخوذة من النسخة المعتمدة بانها نسخة مطابقة للنسخة المعتمدة .

مادة-22-
يعتبر حامل السند الالكتروني صاحب الحق في سند قابل للتحويل ومخولا بجميع الحقوق والدفوع التي يتمتع بها حامل السند العادي وفقا لاي تشريع نافذا اذا كان مستوفيا لجميع شروطه وذلك ما لم يتم الاتفاق على غير ذلك .

مادة-23-
يتمتع المدين بسند الكتروني قابل للتحويل بالحقوق والدفوع نفسها التي يتمتع بها المدين بسند خطي قابل للتحويل 

مادة-24-
اذا اعترض شخص على تنفيذ سند الكتروني قابل للتحويل فعلى طالب التنفيذ تقديم اثبات كاف على انه الحامل الحقيقي له ، وله اثبات ذلك بابراز النسخة المعتمدة من السند القابل للتحويل وسجلات النشاط التجاري التي تتعلق بالسند للتحقق من شروط السند وهوية حامله .

الفصل الخامس :- التحويل الالكتروني للاموال :

مادة-25-
يعتبر تحويل الاموال بوسائل الكترونية وسيلة مقبولة لاجراء الدفع ، ولا يؤثر هذا القانون باي صورة كانت على حقوق الاشخاص المقررة بمقتضى التشريعات ذات العلاقة النافدة المفعول.

مادة-26-
على كل مؤسسة مالية تمارس اعمال التحويل الالكتروني للاموال وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون والانظمة الصادرة بمقتضاه الالتزام بما يلي : 
أ . التقيد باحكام قانون البنك المركزي الاردني وقانون البنوك والانظمة والتعليمات الصادرة استنادا لهما . 
ب. اتخاذ الاجراءات الكفيلة بتقديم خدمات مامونة للعملاء والحفاظ على السرية المصرفية . 


مادة-27-
لا يعتبر العميل مسؤولا عن أي قيد غير مشروع على حسابه بواسطة التحويل الالكتروني تم بعد تبليغه المؤسسة المالية عن امكانية دخول الغير الى حسابه او فقدان بطاقته او احتمال معرفة الغير لرمز التعريف المتعلق به والطلب منها وقف العمل بوسيلة التحويل الالكترونية .

مادة-28-
على الرغم مما ورد في المادة (27) من هذا القانون ، يعتبر العميل مسؤولا عن أي استعمال غير مشروع لحسابه بوساطة تحويل الكتروني اذا ثبت ان اهماله قد ساهم في ذلك بصورة رئيسة وان المؤسسة قد قامت بواجباتها للحيلولة دون أي استعمال غير مشروع لذلك الحساب.

مادة-29-
يصدر البنك المركزي التعليمات اللازمة لتنظيم اعمال التحويل الالكتروني للاموال بما في ذلك اعتماد وسائل الدفع الالكتروني واعتماد القيد الناتج عن تحويل غير مشروع واجراءات تصحيح الاخطاء والافصاح عن المعلومات واي امور اخرى تتعلق بالاعمال المصرفية الالكترونية بما في ذلك المعلومات التي تلتزم المؤسسات المالية بتزويده بها .


الفصل السادس :- توثيق السجل والتوقيع الالكتروني 

مادة-30-
أ . لمقاصد التحقق من ان قيدا الكترونيا لم يتعرض الى اي تعديل منذ تاريخ معين ، فيعتبر هذا القيد موثقا من تاريخ التحقق منه اذا تم بموجب اجراءات توثيق معتمدة او اجراءات توثيق مقبولة تجاريا او متفق عليها بين الاطراف ذوي العلاقة . 
ب. وتعتبر اجراءات التوثيق مقبولة تجاريا اذا تم عند تطبيقها مراعاة الظروف التجارية الخاصة باطراف المعاملة بما في ذلك : 
1. طبيعة المعاملة . 
2. درجة دراية كل طرف من اطراف المعاملة . 
3. حجم المعاملات التجارية المماثلة التي ارتبط بها كل طرف من الاطراف . 
4. توافر الاجراءات البديلة التي رفض أي من الاطراف استعمالها . 
5. كلفة الاجراءات البديلة . 
6. الاجراءات المعتادة لمثل هذه المعاملة .



مادة-31-
اذا تبين نتيجة تطبيق اجراءات التوثيق المستخدمة انها معتمدة او مقبولة تجاريا او متفقا عليها بين الاطراف فيعتبر التوقيع الالكتروني موثقا اذا اتصف بما يلي : 
أ . تميز بشكل فريد بارتباطه بالشخص صاحب العلاقة . 
ب. كان كافيا للتعريف بشخص صاحبه . 
ج. تم انشاؤه بوسائل خاصة بالشخص وتحت سيطرته . 
د. ارتبط بالسجل الذي يتعلق به بصورة لا تسمح باجراء تعديل على القيد بعد توقيعه دون احداث تغيير في التوقيع .

مادة-32-
أ . ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك يفترض ما يلي : 
1. ان السجل الالكتروني الموثق لم يتم تغييره او تعديله منذ تاريخ اجراءات توثيقه . 
2. ان التوقيع الالكتروني الموثق صادر عن الشخص المنسوب اليه ، وانه قد وضع من قبله للتدليل على موافقته على مضمون السند . 
ب. اذا لم يكن السجل الالكتروني او التوقيع الالكتروني موثقا فليس له أي حجية .

مادة-33-
يعتبر السجل الالكتروني او أي جزء منه يحمل توقيعا الكترونيا موثقا سجلا موثقا بكامله او فيما يتعلق بذلك الجزء ، حسب واقع الحال ، اذا تم التوقيع خلال مدة سريان شهادة توثيق معتمدة ومطابقته مع رمز التعريف المبين في تلك الشهادة .

مادة-34-
تكون شهادة التوثيق التي تبين رمز التعريف معتمدة في الحالات التالية : 
أ . صادرة عن جهة مرخصة او معتمدة . 
ب. صادرة عن جهة مرخصة من سلطة مختصة في دولة اخرى ومعترف بها . 
ج. صادرة عن دائرة حكومية او مؤسسة او هيئة مفوضة قانونا بذلك . 
د. صادرة عن جهة وافق اطراف المعاملة على اعتمادها .

الفصل السابع :- العقوبات
مادة-35-
يعاقب كل من يقوم بانشاء او نشر او تقديم شهادة توثيق لغرض احتيالي او لاي غرض غير مشروع بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تقل عن (3000) ثلاثة الاف دينار ولا تزيد على (10000) عشرة الاف دينار او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة-36-
يعاقب كل من يقدم الى جهة تمارس اعمال توثيق المستندات معلومات غير صحيحة بقصد اصدار شهادة توثيق او وقف سريانها او الغائها بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تقل عن (1000) الف دينار ولا تزيد على (5000) خمسة الاف دينار او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة-37-
تعاقب أي جهة تمارس اعمال توثيق المستندات بغرامة لا تقل عن (50000) خمسين الف دينار اذا قامت بتقديم معلومات غير صحيحة في طلب التسجيل او افشت اسرار احد عملائها او خالفت الانظمة والتعليمات التي تصدر استنادا الى هذا القانون.

مادة-38-
يعاقب كل من يرتكب فعلا يشكل جريمة بموجب التشريعات النافذة بواسطة استخدام الوسائل الالكترونية بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تقل عن (3000) ثلاثة الاف دينار ولا تزيد على (10000) عشرة الاف دينار او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة الاشد اذا كانت العقوبات المقررة في تلك التشريعات تزيد على العقوبة المقررة في هذا القانون .


الفصل الثامن :- احكام ختامية

مادة-39-
تحدد بمقتضى قرارات يصدرها مجلس الوزراء الجهات المكلفة بمتابعة تطبيق احكام هذا القانون والمهام المنوطة باي منها.

مادة-40-
يصدر مجلس الوزراء الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون بما في ذلك ما يلي : 
أ . الرسوم التي تستوفيها أي دائرة حكومية او مؤسسة رسمية مقابل اجراء المعاملات الالكترونية . 
ب. الاجراءات المتعلقة باصدار شهادات التوثيق والجهة المختصة بذلك والرسوم التي يتم استيفاؤها لهذه الغاية . 

مادة-41-
رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون .

----------

